# stainless frame slingshots



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a picture of what I done did today while it were snowing without the house. Made them out of 1/4" stainless rod.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work Smittty. The snow its starting to bather me. JT


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

they are very nice smitty, we should trade!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

OK Baumstaam, I'll trade what for one of your slingshots? Looks to me like you can make anything you want, but I'm listening. You know I like your shooters, but mine aren't as nice looking as yours. I plan on putting wooden handles on the other two Chinese style slingshots I bent up, but it will take me a little while.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i like the one with the rubber, it looks quite nice, but i need longer bands i think. 
look at mels side, there are a few more i trade!


----------



## Slangbellan (Jan 2, 2010)

smitty said:


> Here is a picture of what I done did today while it were snowing without the house. Made them out of 1/4" stainless rod.


Nice work Smitty! I like them!


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice
nothing says testosterone like stainless steel! 
i like the 2nd one (bottom left) the best where the forks are more perpendicular at the bend
have you thought of making one with lower forks and/or welding and the top of the handle to make it more rigid?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Honestly, once it's wrapped it is very rigid. I wouldn't want fork height shorter either. I did a lot of measuring just for my hand and it's just right. The only thing that is wrong is I planned the jig for 5/16" stainless and haven't gotten around to buying any yet. That will do away with any question about being rigid enough also. I'm practicing with the 1/4" to save a little money until I feel like I have the techniques down well enough.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Ya done did good, smitty. Snowing without, but warm 'n toasty within, eh?


----------



## echelon7 (Jan 6, 2010)

how did you go about make that. ive wanted to. did you just bend it in a vice or what? how did you get the angles even. please explain. i would love to know. iwant to make some like that.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

smitty said:


> Honestly, once it's wrapped it is very rigid. I wouldn't want fork height shorter either. I did a lot of measuring just for my hand and it's just right. The only thing that is wrong is I planned the jig for 5/16" stainless and haven't gotten around to buying any yet. That will do away with any question about being rigid enough also. I'm practicing with the 1/4" to save a little money until I feel like I have the techniques down well enough.


my mistake
i thought you were making those to sell them


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

echelon7 said:


> how did you go about make that. ive wanted to. did you just bend it in a vice or what? how did you get the angles even. please explain. i would love to know. iwant to make some like that.


Smitty makes his own jigs and then uses a MAPP torch to heat the rod and shape it on the jig. There's a post around here somewhere where he shows one of his jigs, but I can't find it at the moment.














Poof! Just like magic! Thanks for the help Pelleteer!
PS...Wear gloves, don't try to use pliers, it just scars up the metal as you heat and bend.


----------



## echelon7 (Jan 6, 2010)

ok thank you ill try to work with something.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Smitty makes his own jigs and then uses a MAPP torch to heat the rod and shape it on the jig. There's a post around here somewhere where he shows one of his jigs, but I can't find it at the moment.
> View attachment 359
> View attachment 360
> 
> ...


Hey! Thanks, smitty! I was just checking out your blog and saw the jig picture and it reminded me of this thread.


----------

